# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  zoo zg

## stray_cat

posjetili smo zoo 

a vidili smo prvo gospodju sa curicom kako starim kruhom hrani smedje medvjede a pored nje je stajao deda koj je vikao medi prosi prosi pa sam ih odvela do table di pise da se ne hrani zivotinje i rekla da je ok ak ne znaju citati jer sva sreca imaju i nacrtano

onda je neki debeli tip od nekih 25 godina hranio cimpanzu kruhom pa sam i njemu pokazala znak ali kako ga nije smetalo ja zvala cuvara

i veliko finale, 2 zene i neki tip sa njima, tu su negdje 25-35 bacaju praznu bocu od vode morskim lavovima i oni to grizu i vracaju natrag i njih sam oprala jer je zivotinja vec bila progrizla plastiku (uputa vlasnicima pasa kad vec spominjem boce, ne ostavljajte pse da nekotrolirano glodaju boce jer znaju progutati dijelove pa mozete sa psima zavrsiti na operaciji)

usput smo vidili pacijente koji reze na zivotinje, draze ih jer ih recimo zele valjda slikati u nekoj divljoj pozi

sestri se posrecilo pa je cidila pacijente koji su sutirali srne koje su lezale blizu ograde

----------


## Mama Natasa

:shock:  Strašno!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Mi smo često u zg zoo-u i svaki put vidimo sve ovo što si nabrojala, osim plastičnih boca morskim lavovima i šutanja srna.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Neki ljudi su naprosto idioti.

----------


## anki

nemreš vjerovati!
kad sam ja bila klinka, onda je još bilo dozvoljeno hraniti životinje i to mi je bilo super. uvijek smo prije odlaska u zoo išli prvo na plac, pa smo kupili voća i povrća, onda smo to doma gulili i rezali i onda smo išli "hraniti životinjice". i to je bio baš doživljaj! onda su divljaci počeli davati životinjama svašta (od žileta do čikova  :shock: ) i tada su postrožili mjere. 
ali kojih pacjenata ima?!? ja to ne kužim?!?

----------


## ninochka

super da si im rekla, al nažalost, mislim da im čak nije bilo ni neugodno nego još misle da TI nisi normalna   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pingu

Baš žalosno!

----------


## ivona

Šutiraju srne ??? Nemrem vjerovat .....
Kaj se tim ljudima događa u glavi..

----------


## leonisa

ovo zvuci ko da je zooloski bio s one strane resetaka!
neki ljudi su par karika ispod zivotinja!!!!

----------


## mamazika

Prije cca godinu dana su postavili i kaveze za homo sapiensa - moji klinci ih obožavaju (ulaz slobodan) a MM i ja ih gledamo izvana i mislimo si svoje  8) 
Ja svojim klincima pričuvam igračke kad su kraj bazena su tuljanima i morskim lavovima - da im slučajno ne padnu. A prije par godina je jedan tuljan uginuo od hrpe novčića u želucu   :Sad:  .

----------


## stray_cat

pa jel velite ljudima da prestanu kad ih vidite da truju zivotinje? meni je to ignoriranje ugnjetavanja na neki nacin sudjelovanje u mrcvarenju zivotinja

isto mi je odlazak u cirkus sa zivotinjama podrzavanje zlostavljanja tih zivotinja

----------


## anki

ja osobno nikad nisam vidjela nekoga da maltra životinje, osim to jednom kad sam bila klinka i kad su dva frajera devi gurala čik u usta. moja stara se onda zderala na njih i išla ih tužiti čuvaru, ali njima je to sve bilo jako zabavno    :Evil or Very Mad:   a jadna deva je strugala sa njuškicom po podu kak ju je peklo   :Crying or Very sad:   baš grozan prizor!

----------


## Sanja

> pa jel velite ljudima da prestanu kad ih vidite da truju zivotinje?


Ja, na sreću, još nikad nisam vidjela takav prizor.

Kad sam bila mala, od čuvara su se mogle kupiti ribice za morske lavove, pa sam ih rado hranila. Ali to je tada bilo dozvoljeno.




> isto mi je odlazak u cirkus sa zivotinjama podrzavanje zlostavljanja tih zivotinja


Bojkotiram.  8)

----------


## tanjads

Mi vidjeli kako klinci hrane gibona bronhi bombonima, dok mama sjedi sa strane i gleda. Prvo sam ih ja lijepo upozorila, prisla klincima i objasnila da se to gibonima lijepi za zube, a da nema zubara za gibone, da bi oni nastavili kad smo produzili. Onda je MM podviknuo na njih i na mamu koja im to dozvoljava i zaprijetio im zvanjem cuvara tako da su ipak prestali.

Ja sam ko klinka znala hraniti zivotinje, ali tako da bih srnama i sl dodavala travu da mi pojedu iz ruke ili bi ponijeli nesto od kuce (voce/povrce). Nekad mi to malo fali kad smo u zoo, ali shvacam zasto je zabranjeno i postujem.

----------


## aries24

mi srećom nismo nikad vidjeli tako nešto i stvarno sam užasnuta, drugi put ću više pažnje posvetiti tim živinama s druge strane ograde   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ali zar ne bi bilo dobro da i čuvari malo patroliraju parkom i paze ako se to tako često događa?

----------


## Irenica

uzas,uzas!!!!

ali nije ni cudo da  se tako ponasaju prema zivotinjama kad su zivotinje nemocne,a ti podivljali ljudi koji su sramota za ljudski rod, samo traze slabije od sebe da se istresu. a da nema zakona, bome bi se tako ponasali i prema ljudima (a tako se ponasaju i prema djeci i svima koji su slabiji od njih).

ne znam znate li,ali prije neke dvije godine ravnatelj zoo-a u zgb je bio optuzen da je ubio dvije deve i to je naredio cuvarima da ih se "rjese", no kako su oni ili nisu htjeli ili njihova metoda nije dala rezultat, sam ravnatelj je zgrabio prvo lopatu, te ih tukao vise od dva sata, a zatim ih je, te jadne neduzne, zatocene i mucene deve raskolio sjekirom, a cuvarima koji su odbili sudjelovati podjelo otkaze. on je jos ravnatelj zoo-a u zgb.

----------


## Irenica

zaboravila sam : i ja bojkotiram cirkus u kojem nastupaju zivotinje!

----------


## Školjkica

nakon ovih informacija još sam čvršća u uvjerenju da bojkotiram zoo, po meni su to strašna mjesta, jednom sam kao dijete bila u zoo u zg i ostao mi je u jako ružnom sjećanju, 
životinjama nije mjesto u kavezu, a našim posjetima samo podržavamo takav način tretiranja životinja

----------


## Maleno

i ja bojkotiram  8) 

Ovo sve nema smisla dok ljudi mogu biti toliko nehumani, baš sam tužna  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

